# Picking Baby's Name The Easy Way



## GB (May 23, 2005)

Lawyer's daughter: Sue   

Thief's son: Rob   

Lawyer's son: Will   

Doctor 's son: Bill   

Meteorologist's daughter: Haley   

Steam shovel operator's son: Doug   

Hair Stylist's son: Bob   

Homeopathic doctor's son: Herb   

Justice of the peace's daughter: Mary   

Sound stage technician's son: Mike   

Hot-dog vendor's son: Frank   

Gambler's daughter: Betme   

Exercise guru's son: Jim   

Cattle Thief's son: Russell   

Painter's son: Art   

Iron worker's son: Rusty   

TV show star's daughter: Emmy   

Movie star's son: Oscar   

Barber's son: Harry


----------



## pdswife (May 23, 2005)

WOnderful!  lol


----------



## jkath (May 23, 2005)

That is really cute.


----------



## middie (May 23, 2005)

that's funny gb lol


----------



## kitchenelf (May 26, 2005)

Those are good GB


----------

